# Ackie pics, sex and is it to fat?



## scorps (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if you can visually sex ackies and also does this one look to fat?


----------



## smigga (Feb 25, 2011)

hey mate can't help sorry, but what happened to ur fingers???


----------



## bredli-sli (Feb 25, 2011)

some people say you cant sex them but the best way to sex them would be the length between the eyes, so a girl, boys are more bigger of a head,


----------



## andyh (Feb 25, 2011)

looks female to me, but an xray would be the most accurate way of finding out


----------



## mike72 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like a female, probably still a bit small to tell for sure. Its not too fat.


----------



## Grunter023 (Feb 25, 2011)

What age is this ackie Scorps? Looks similar size to my two which would be about 1 year old roughly.


----------



## dozerman (Feb 25, 2011)

run your finger behind the back legs and you will feel the accies spurs. If your finger catches as you run it from the spine towards the cloaca youve got a male, if your finger slips easily over the spurs , female or immature male. Though i did have a "male " lay a clutch of eggs. males generally have a bigger, heavier head than females. It does help to have other monitors to compare it to.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe HTI (Hemipenal Transillumination Technique) gives an accurate result in these guys, a method pioneered by Danny Brown. As I understand it, the method involves positioning the animal on it's back and positioning a small, focued beam (ie: Mini Maglight) behind the vent/tail base. What your looking for is a "dull redness", red dots or ovals caused by an increase in blood supply or ossification around the hemipenes (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Perhaps, do a google search or, better still, send "geckodan" a PM?


----------



## scorps (Feb 26, 2011)

"shes'' a Mt Isa yearling, thanks heaps guys


----------



## herptrader (Feb 26, 2011)

What dozerman says - no need for an xray with accies.

Looks female to me.


----------

